# mes 40 smoker cart



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure if this is the proper location but here are some pics of my first "smoker cart" its not finished yet.  I hope to finish it this weekend its a bit of overkill but it will work for what i wanted. 













smokerstand.JPG



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 23, 2013


















smokerstand2.JPG



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 23, 2013






Open to hear any suggestions for additions to it.  Im going to put some tile on the concrete board and use it as my countertop, put some 3" casters under the front two legs, mount a paper towel holder to it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks nice!!

I'm curious----Does the MES go in the area with the gate?

If so won't anything be in the way of opening the MES door?

Also, if you're only putting two wheels on it, I'm assuming you have to tilt it to move it. Will the MES be secured for when you tip it?

Just checking,

Bear


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 23, 2013)

You are correct it goes in the opening where the gate is, there is no clearance issues with the door opening there is plenty of room to full open it without an issues.  You are correct about the two wheels i will have to raise it up i have been debating on 2 or 4 wheels.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2013)

shootitnsmokeit said:


> You are correct it goes in the opening where the gate is, there is no clearance issues with the door opening there is plenty of room to full open it without an issues.  You are correct about the two wheels i will have to raise it up i have been debating on 2 or 4 wheels.


OK----I would think 4 wheels may be better, unless you secure the MES, for tilting.

If you use 4 wheels, make two on one end swiveling casters.

That's about it---Anything more technical is above me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see the finished product with wheels.  Looks awesome.  Curious what the gate is for, security when rolling it?


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 24, 2013)

The gate is there to hopefully keep the smoker from falling out/over.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 24, 2013)

shootitnsmokeit said:


> The gate is there to hopefully keep the smoker from falling out/over.


Big fan of your cart... looks great.


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 24, 2013)

image.jpg



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 24, 2013






Tile is cut getting ready to set it.


----------

